# Musc for mixed ensembles



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a thread about repertoire for mixed ensembles, or unusual instrumental combinations. Even orchestral music with large amounts of unusual instruments are welcome in the discussion. 

First off, I am a huge fan of Spohr's Septet in a minor. Terrain by Ferneyhough for solo violin and ensemble is also well worth a listen.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Does Bartok's Music for strings, percussion and celesta count?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Does Bartok's Music for strings, percussion and celesta count?


Yes.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Among the contemporaries, Gubaidulina is a master in this repertoire, imo.

One of my recent discoveries is this recording:










Repentance (2008) for cello, three guitars and double bass
Sotto voce (2010/13) for viola, double bass and two guitars

(paired with a couple of early works: Serenade (1960) for solo guitar and her Piano Sonata (1965))


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Salonen's "Wing on Wing."

http://www.esapekkasalonen.com/compositions/wing-on-wing

Having been a fish percussionist in various amateur ensembles, I always wait for the appearance of the Plainfin Midshipman whenever I listen to it.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Not so much an unusual combination now, but it certainly was at the time!


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying this recording:










Tre Voci. ECM Records

Three works for flute, viola and harp.

Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 't Was Wind - 1992
Debussy: Sonata For Flute, Viola and Harp, L. 137 - 1915
Gubaidulina: Garten von Freuden und Traurigkeiten (Garden of Joys and Sorrows) - 1980

Of the three I'm familiar only with the amazing Debussy. 
An intriguing program anyway.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

The Stravinsky Septet (1953) is a great early example of the mid-sized chamber ensemble that is so successful today!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Sur Incises is one of my favorite neat little ensembles.

3 pianos, 3 harps, and 3 percussion. The mere description is candy.


----------

